# NabTrade iPhone app - conditional orders



## adrianb (16 February 2016)

Hello there,

NEWB question here. I want to set up an stop loss or conditional order for my shares.  I called NAB and they said it was a free service on the mobile app. He said it's easy to set up but it is not. 

I've done my google and youtube before coming here and i though i might ask if anyone has come across a instruction on how to set it up? There is nothing online. My guess is it's free so they are not interested in supporting or promoting the app.

Any advice would be great thanks.

Adrian


----------

